# VG30DETT Wiring harness



## 84ZTT (Nov 10, 2006)

I am putting a VG30DETT into my 84 Z31, and I was wondering if anyone knew where I can get a haness for a 93 motor the my 84 ECU, any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

84ZTT said:


> I am putting a VG30DETT into my 84 Z31, and I was wondering if anyone knew where I can get a haness for a 93 motor the my 84 ECU, any help would be greatly appreciated.


 Any dealership/ Zshop should have it but they don't have a conversion harness. You have to fabricate your own.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

how about you don't. you use the ECU from a 93 or it won't run right. All the sensors are different and the 84 ECU won't know which way is up.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Yeah true. Unless he wants that DOHC motor to try to run on batch fire mode......... He'd basically have a modern DOHC motor running at 1/2 its true potential.


----------



## Nivo88SS (Mar 17, 2007)

you have to use the wiring and ecu from the engine you are putting in, unless you have a stand alone computer.


----------

